# SEAVIEW "Behind the Scenes"



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here's a cool Pic of the 8' Eight Window Seaview behind the scenes of Season 1!No I do not know who that gentleman is.....


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Wow...never before seen. Looks like the studio tank behind him under a tent to block the sunlight?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Great pic. Shows off the seam between the windows quite well.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

jbond said:


> Wow...never before seen. Looks like the studio tank behind him under a tent to block the sunlight?


Irwin Allen wanted to show that all of the effects were really shot underwater. So they came up with a special way of lighting the tank so that the you would see the wavy light patterns under the water. Part of which was covering the tank so they could control the light. The funny part was that they came up with a way to do it for the dry effects for "City Beneath The Sea".

David.


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

Trekkriffic said:


> Great pic. Shows off the seam between the windows quite well.


As well as the (ever subtle) window frames.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I wonder if that is L.B. Abbott who headed the special effects for VOTBOTS (along with Fantastic Voyage, Planet of the Apes and many other films). If so it's the first photo I've seen of the gentleman who inspired with his work.


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

beatlepaul said:


> Here's a cool Pic of the 8' Eight Window Seaview behind the scenes of Season 1!No I do not know who that gentleman is.....


Dudes, that's IA himself! Notice his posture - "This is my submarine and you'd better not mess with either one of us!" 

http://www.vttbots.com/irwins_bio.html

Gordon


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

idMonster said:


> Dudes, that's IA himself! Notice his posture - "This is my submarine and you'd better not mess with either one of us!"
> 
> http://www.vttbots.com/irwins_bio.html
> 
> Gordon


I don't think that's Irwin Allen.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

......and it's not L.B.Abbott.I have a book written by Mr.Abbott,with some pictures of him on various sets he worked on.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Cool shot. It must have been a blast to work on this show. These guys were breaking ground in special effects like the world had never seen. As rudimentary as it was, it was awesome in it's time! Thanks for posting the shot!

I think that's irwin's cousin, Arwin........


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Just when you think there are no new pictures to be found of the Seaview..another one surfaces.. Excellent! Thanks for posting!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Yes, the hair looks too realistic for Irwin Allen! Could it actually be young Bill Creber? I don't know if he would have been involved at this stage...


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Trekkriffic said:


> Great pic. Shows off the seam between the windows quite well.


What was that seam for anyway? That is not Allen.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

I'm surprised that the seam did not show up in the filming as clear as we see it here.

Looks like there is a cage around the spot light also.


----------



## Patterson (Apr 21, 2010)

There's a less noticeable vertical seam just below the small dome at the front of the deck superstructure. That section of the hull was removable. I guess to service the interior detail and lamps.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I asked ************* who that gentleman is(Paul is the foremost *expert on all things Voyage!!)* He Said...

_"That fellow is probably Herb Cheek of the prop shop"_.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

beatlepaul said:


> I asked ************* who that gentleman is(Paul is the foremost *expert on all things Voyage!!)* He Said...
> 
> _"That fellow is probably Herb Cheek of the prop shop"_.



Speaking of Lubliner, whatever happened to the Seaview he was suppose to have done? 10 years of "it's in the cad stage" and other excuses got a little old.


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

starmanmm said:


> I'm surprised that the seam did not show up in the filming as clear as we see it here.
> 
> Looks like there is a cage around the spot light also.



There is a cage around the spotlight. This was prominently visible on the eight window movie/first season version, especially in the cinematic release movie where an anchor cable for a floating mine gets tangled in the cage nearly causing the end of the _Seaview_ (the mine *DID * spell the end for the mini-sub, and poor Jimmy and his co-pilot!)


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

oshkosh619 said:


> There is a cage around the spotlight. This was prominently visible on the eight window movie/first season version, especially in the cinematic release movie where an anchor cable for a floating mine gets tangled in the cage nearly causing the end of the _Seaview_ (the mine *DID * spell the end for the mini-sub, and poor Jimmy and his co-pilot!)


You can see it here:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Delete 
http://imageshack.us


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

This was posted in another thread here. Drawing of the searchlight cage for those who wish to make their own for the 8-window Seaview:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=73344&d=1231563748


----------



## gimijimi (Jun 23, 2008)

That's a wonderful picture, but I don't think that is IA.


----------



## gimijimi (Jun 23, 2008)

beatlepaul said:


> Yep! You can see the detail on my 24" Model


Wow. Where did you get that?


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

gimijimi said:


> Wow. Where did you get that?


That was one Of *************'s fantastic resin Seaview models. :thumbsup:


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

The Seaview seam line appears to have been filled in a bit, In the lower Photo,

Also as mentioned there were very subtle frames ( more noticed on the lower level windows ) 

seen on this second Pic.

http://www.freewebs.com/scifivehiclevault/apps/photos/photo?photoid=19188682


----------



## gimijimi (Jun 23, 2008)

Like I said: Wow!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

megabot11 said:


> The Seaview seam line appears to have been filled in a bit, In the lower Photo,
> 
> Also as mentioned there were very subtle frames ( more noticed on the lower level windows )
> 
> ...


There are NO frames around the windows of the eight window Seaview. Be it the 17'3" Or the Eight Footer(Pictured here).


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Patterson said:


> There's a less noticeable vertical seam just below the small dome at the front of the deck superstructure. That section of the hull was removable. I guess to service the interior detail and lamps.


 
Bingo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

I guess no one knows what became of Paul's plans for more Seaviews.


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

beatlepaul said:


> There are NO frames around the windows of the eight window Seaview. Be it the 17'3" Or the Eight Footer(Pictured here).


Frames or epoxy outlines, on the eight footer they are in fact there.

We can agree to disagree. 

BTW

I love the Movie/season 1 Seaview you've displayed there. I heard Paul has ceased production on his 24" model a few years back?


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

image


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

megabot11 said:


> Frames or epoxy outlines, on the eight footer they are in fact there.
> 
> We can agree to disagree.
> 
> ...


Many Thanks My friend.

However In conversations with Paul (Whoe actually owned the 8'footers Nose Piece for a while), There are no window Frames around the windows. 0.
The actual Glass was mounted from Inside of the Hull, The viewport themselves were not flush with the hull(as you can see on my model).:thumbsup:

As you have said, we can agree to disagree


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I would take care when trying to determine details from photos that have been greatly enlarged and artificially 'sharpened', since these processes can often create artifacts that read as false edges, contours and outlines around details that don't actually exist. That's what looks like may be going on with these photos.


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

Trek Ace said:


> I would take care when trying to determine details from photos that have been greatly enlarged and artificially 'sharpened', since these processes can often create artifacts that read as false edges, contours and outlines around details that don't actually exist. That's what looks like may be going on with these photos.


Hi Trek Ace

The Photos were not artificially sharpened ( not by this fellow at least ) only enlarged, The "outline anomaly" as I'll call it, is in many other photos of that filming Miniature.

I too have corsponded wilth P.L. in the past ( back when he was restoring the original 3 and half foot master Pattern of the flying sub, ) 
on another subject of course.

He's a great fella and I would Never argue with him on any issue re: Voyage hardware etc... I do relize he owns a casting of the 8 footer nose section,However that same casting doesn't have the seam line either.

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/Seaview/8FootModel.htm:

I'm reffering to the actuall finished miniature we've seen in the film and season one
Which as far as I understand was converted to the Captain Nemo Sub in the 70's , that's the one that I believe has the Outlines around the windows.

Again we can agree to disagree, I would however love to see a conversion kit
to go with Mobius Seaview

By the way this is myself, and my work

http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/friends/00034.html

http://bcliffe.com/subs/FS1.html

A big hi to all the great modelers :wave:

BeatlePaul 

Would you ever part with the Seaview? 


Mike


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

megabot11 said:


> Hi Trek Ace
> 
> The Photos were not artificially sharpened ( not by this fellow at least ) only enlarged, The "outline anomaly" as I'll call it, is in many other photos of that filming Miniature.
> 
> ...


 
Mike I love your Flying Sub Mate!!!

And sorry no, I couldn't part with my Lubliner Seaview. It's the centerpiece of my collection...It's that perfect!!!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Hey, megabot.

By all means, keep pursuing this. I hope that you were not discouraged by my statement above. I just deal a lot with different types of imagery, and I often have to deal with artifacts that arise from the effects of scaling. It may very well be that the eight-windowed, 8-foot model did possess the frames. I can't say so either way, because I've only seen the 17-footer, and that's the later, TV version. There must be larger, cleaner and sharper photos out there of the early 8-footer that may reveal whether this is or is not true.

In fact, I was involved in a similar situation years ago when the issue came up about whether or not the original 11-foot Enterprise model had saucer grid lines. Now, having seen the model with my own eyes, I could attest to those who were pursuing the issue that it, in fact, did. But there were a lot of naysayers out there who claimed otherwise, even though it eventually was brought out that the grid lines were really there.

So, please carry on with this. If it turns out that the early 8-footer did have those frames, however subtle, then we all benefit from the knowledge. Either way, a conclusive answer is out there. It just has to be found. Good luck!


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

Trek Ace said:


> Hey, megabot.
> 
> By all means, keep pursuing this. I hope that you were not discouraged by my statement above. I just deal a lot with different types of imagery, and I often have to deal with artifacts that arise from the effects of scaling. It may very well be that the eight-windowed, 8-foot model did possess the frames. I can't say so either way, because I've only seen the 17-footer, and that's the later, TV version. There must be larger, cleaner and sharper photos out there of the early 8-footer that may reveal whether this is or is not true.
> 
> ...


Hi Trekace

Not at all, I suppose I get a bit overly obsessed on some of these subjects.
I studied the FS-1 for over 20 yrs trying to get the hull contours just right, Well that obsession has ended since the Moebius Kit was released, and now 
this one has started LoL! :lol:

I love the great model work you guys do, and am always inspired by the work I see here. :thumbsup:

I too was surprised at the light grid pattern on the hull of the 11 foot Enterprise. I guess It just never showed on film.


----------

